# Gästepass



## Gordios (1. Juni 2012)

Hallo ihr Lieben,

da ich leider im mom noch kein geld für diablo 3 habe würde ich mich über einen gästekey sehr freuen.

sendet mir doch bitte einen per PN.

vielen dank im voraus.


----------

